# April 2018 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

April 2018 Book Count

1.  Snow in August (DTB) as of 4/1/18 on page 134
2.  Life After Life (audiobook) began 4/7/18, completed 4/30/18, 512 pages read


----------

